# Gallery: Bring it ladies!



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Thought it might be fun to put some faces to the names! Don't be shy. I'll go first.  

Me on the far right during the Mammoth trip smiling after that great ride down Lower Rock Creek!


----------



## singletracktara (Mar 25, 2004)

Ok.. here is me at this Springs Uxbridge Icebreaker.. post race and nice and muddy!


----------



## Ghisallo (Feb 8, 2004)

Alrighty. Here's one of me all high on adrenaline after a road TT last year.


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

From my solo ride this morning.

Remember to stop and smell the flowers!


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Ghisallo said:


> Alrighty. Here's one of me all high on adrenaline after a road TT last year.


LOL... announcing your MTBedness with that Fox jersey on a Road TT. Nice!


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Nice bike*


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


>


Yeah, fits me perfectly too! Lots of top tube clearance. The suspension leaves something to be desired though, so I run really low tire pressure to compensate.


----------



## Ghisallo (Feb 8, 2004)

Not to mention the ultimate faux pas of MTB Sidis and Speedplay frogs.  
Fun thread.


----------



## Ghisallo (Feb 8, 2004)

Jealous! No flowers here.
Looks like a nice hot climb ahead of you.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey, you look completely different in your new Avatar from the profile shot before. Must be the lighting. Oh...sorry. Couldn't resist is all. 

Duck


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

My first adventure at the BMX park. I hope to do some more racing this year, if my wrist will get with the program and heal.


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

This is me on the podium for my first moutain bike race two weekends ago at Tsali North Carolina...beginner women's.

The second picture is at a kayaking festival, but it's a good picture of myself and my hubby-to-be who has also been my mountain biking inspiration. It was his enthusiasm for the sport that rubbed off on me when in the beginning I wasn't getting the hang of it. It is priceless to have a companion you can spend your play time with.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Me stuffing my face mid- ride and husband getting set to go on a 3+ hour ride yesterday in the boonies north of Vantage, WA. You break down out here, it's a baaaaad thing... The trick is to bring lots of water and wear shoes you can hike out with. The slop on the chainstay was from a mud hole I accidently hit that turned out to be at least a foot deep and the consistancy of a fresh cow turd.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

*Hoot! Hoot!*










That was a few years ago, back before my skills increased to where they are today. See, today, my crashes look _much_ worse.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

catzilla said:


> That was a few years ago, back before my skills increased to where they are today. See, today, my crashes look _much_ worse.


Wow, great picture! I never have my camera out when things like this happen. Obviously you turned out ok from it


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Impy said:


> I never have my camera out when things like this happen.


The chances of having your moment of glory photographed increase greatly when you yell, "Hey! Watch this!" beforehand...


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> Wow, great picture! I never have my camera out when things like this happen. Obviously you turned out ok from it


Ahem... where's your pic?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> Ahem... where's your pic?


This is the only one I have handy. The expression is very much that of "I'm cold and trying to fix my seat and what are you doing with that camera?

PS dirtcrab: I think you know the person who took this photo  Small world.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> This is the only one I have handy. The expression is very much that of "I'm cold and trying to fix my seat and what are you doing with that camera?
> 
> PS dirtcrab: I think you know the person who took this photo  Small world.


Small world indeed. Would that be Aosty (Al) Mr. Blinky lights himself? Yes, I know him. Last time I rode with him was like August of last year. He's a bit north of me. He's a very gnar gnar rider and shortly after that ride I heard he did a real number on his ankle riding up in your neck of the woods (at least I think that's where it happened). Nice guy... awesome rider. Actually saw him not too long ago, but I can't remember where... perhaps the Memorial Ride for Mark Reynolds a few months ago.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> Small world indeed. Would that be Aosty (Al) Mr. Blinky lights himself? Yes, I know him. Last time I rode with him was like August of last year. He's a bit north of me. He's a very gnar gnar rider and shortly after that ride I heard he did a real number on his ankle riding up in your neck of the woods (at least I think that's where it happened). Nice guy... awesome rider. Actually saw him not too long ago, but I can't remember where... perhaps the Memorial Ride for Mark Reynolds a few months ago.


Yes, same one. Here's another picture, the day before the leg got broken (shattered really).










I swear I didn't push him. I did however haul ass to the ranger station to get search and rescue. He's back on his SS so you know he's healing ok


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> Yes, same one. Here's another picture, the day before the leg got broken (shattered really).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you might not have pushed him, but clearly he was showing off for you when he took the gravity spill.


----------



## endo verendo (Jan 13, 2004)

Impy said:


>


Who's the hot chick on the left? Does she use olive oil on her long dark hair?


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

endo verendo said:


> Who's the hot chick on the left? Does she use olive oil on her long dark hair?


I see what's going on here... after all these years and constant fits of jealousy, you still haven't been able to get Aosty to spill the beans about which hair products he uses. So you're resorting to cheap shots in the hopes that all will be revealed. Nice technique!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Taken a couple months ago...*

Actually it was taken January 22, 2004; that is, according to my computer. Self portrait, I'm cold and sweaty under all the layers.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*word*

wish I was riding right now


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

neat self portrait, screampint!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Taken of the reflection in my truck window.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Impy said:


>


Why's he wearing that dorky jersey?


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

*any chance to practice photo loading....*

that's me


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

pfunk said:


> wish I was riding right now


are you sea ottering, pfunk?


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*not racing, but planning to attend one day*



Impy said:


> are you sea ottering, pfunk?


Just don't have that competive nature. Haven't decided which day to go yet, need to look at the schedule. You?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

pfunk said:


> Just don't have that competive nature. Haven't decided which day to go yet, need to look at the schedule. You?


Ya i will be there! Give me a call. I'm participating in teh parade, er, racing, or more like, trying not to be run over by the fast people.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Speaking of Sea Otter and in line with the theme, here's a pic of me at the end of lap 2. I remember even trying to not look like I was hurting because I saw John there with his camera. 

So, if you are racing this year, have fun and smile for the camera.

Sabine


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

*Here's one of me*



dirtcrab said:


> Thought it might be fun to put some faces to the names! Don't be shy. I'll go first.


Well, not really close enough to see my face, but I like this picture.

Spike


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here's the latest photo of me...*



dirtcrab said:


> Thought it might be fun to put some faces to the names! Don't be shy. I'll go first.
> 
> Me on the far right during the Mammoth trip smiling after that great ride down Lower Rock Creek!


 Enjoying the rain forest in Belize in Jan.










Sorry for not wearing the helmet. None was offered.

Tammy


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

michigantammy said:


> Enjoying the rain forest in Belize in Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic. That's OK (about the helmet). I've heard the rocks are very soft in Belize and that when you hit the ground there are so many insects to brace your fall that no one ever gets maimed or seriously injured. I'm surprised more people don't ride there.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Thank You!*



dirtcrab said:


> Nice pic. That's OK (about the helmet). I've heard the rocks are very soft in Belize and that when you hit the ground there are so many insects to brace your fall that no one ever gets maimed or seriously injured. I'm surprised more people don't ride there.


Thanks, dirtcrab!

I was kind of surprised that they (the tour company) didn't offer any helmets. I guess that must be one (soft ground/rocks) of the reasons for not offering.

I actually don't mind some of the insects, but I'm afraid of snakes and alligators.

I think it was a fun ride for many of us. Some of the "tour riders" had a hard time with the mud, slippery roots and rocks, and the rain. We might go back down there (Central America) again in the winter.

BTW, thanks for the nice photos of yourselves, and nice to "meet" you all!

Happy trails!

Tammy


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Great grin!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*let me present to you....*



dirtcrab said:


> Thought it might be fun to put some faces to the names! Don't be shy. I'll go first.
> 
> Me on the far right during the Mammoth trip smiling after that great ride down Lower Rock Creek!


me!!
aka *rt*

....in training nazi mode. must......write.....down.......every.......number!!!









and looking like i'm about to cough up a hairball in the Tsali Knobscorcher.
*hornk*









and finally, smiling (that's me on the right)








rt


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Moab:


----------



## tablerock (Mar 23, 2004)

*Not just great grin*



litespeedchick said:


> that's me


Great fashion statement-
LOVE the arm warmers chick!


----------



## tablerock (Mar 23, 2004)

Can't find a mtbike shot, so here I am on the road--actually at the end of the road at the top of Mt. Mitchell, NC. Litespeed chick, please note that I am perfecting the "pose" (i.e. Jolie). 
Check out the really sweet new trek 5900 in the background. Any of you South East chicks training for the Assault on Mt. Mitchell this year? RT, are you going to do the Off-Road Assault again? I have been trying to talk Litespeed Chick into doing it with me. How many women did it last year and did you win any $$$$????
I am mtpisgah's wife (your break assistant).


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Why don't you post that picture I took of you in the creek? Huh, huh, huh?

I might be more easily talked into the offroad assault than the roadie one.


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

I hadn't thought about the Mt.Mitchell ride, but I'm planning on the Cherohala Challenge on the state line. I did that last year and hope to beat my time this year. That was a whole lot of fun. I may aim for Mt Mitchell next year...I thought you had to have some type of invitation for that one?

I'm also a 3-state 3-mountain century rider too...that's in 2 weeks and is significantly easier than Cherohala.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

From a Race in Feb.









my team, i'm 2nd from the right


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*hey girl!*



tablerock said:


> Can't find a mtbike shot, so here I am on the road--actually at the end of the road at the top of Mt. Mitchell, NC. Litespeed chick, please note that I am perfecting the "pose" (i.e. Jolie).
> Check out the really sweet new trek 5900 in the background. Any of you South East chicks training for the Assault on Mt. Mitchell this year? RT, are you going to do the Off-Road Assault again? I have been trying to talk Litespeed Chick into doing it with me. How many women did it last year and did you win any $$$$????
> I am mtpisgah's wife (your break assistant).


yep i am definately planning on assaulting Mt. Mitchell on the off-road again this year. my goal is to finish in 7 hrs....unlike last year where it took me 9+.

i think last year there were 6 or 7 women. the girl who won for the women last year also went on to win the women's solo at 24 hrs of moab!! i was 4th and they paid out to 5th place so i got my entry fee back and a little extra cash for beer money! 

see you there this year.

rt


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Well, here's my one and only riding pic  It was a beautiful day today and I felt like I was riding in a sea of blue flowers. The picture doesn't even do it justice. 
By the way, the camera added about 50lbs  I'm really not that fat  (ha, yeah right-in my dreams!)


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

This is me in my backyard the other day.
Rita


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

This is me in my backyard the other day.
Rita


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*the Michael Jordan look*

It's hard to tell in the pic, but the tip of the tongue is definitely sticking out...


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Oh wow, you're from Macon. I use to live in Warner Robins- a bazillion years ago  Some of my best bike riding experiences were there.


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

kpicha said:


> Oh wow, you're from Macon. I use to live in Warner Robins- a bazillion years ago  Some of my best bike riding experiences were there.


Yep, you're right. My dad lives in Warner Robins, and when I got tired of the rat race in Atlanta the husband and I moved down to the MaconGa. I'm riding Thomson for the first time ever tomorrow. Any tips from a person in the know?!?!? They'd be most appreciated.

How could you bear to leave Warner Vegas?


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

lol! Oh boy, we left Warner Robins in 1980  My dad was in the Air Force and he got stationed up here (Washington DC). I used to live in the neighborhood right across from the County Courthouse and rode all the time in an abandoned area that was full of jumps and race tracks. As a side tangent, I'll never forget the number of squished frogs in the road after every rain! 

Ha, I didn't realize it has acquired the name "Warner Vegas"! Too funny.


----------

